# My Growing Collection <3



## vocaltest (Sep 3, 2008)

UPDATED:
This isn't really a total update... just stuff thats new etc. I'm bored & poorly so I thought may as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It still lives in the same place, except I now have three jars there instead. My poor brushes before got so dusty! You can't really see the jars but the smallest has the tall brushes in/brushes I use every day and can't be arsed to open out of a jar, the second biggest has foundation, prep & prime etc in, and the biggest has mostly eye brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Brushes - various brands. Only MAC brushes I have are 187, 168, 129, 217, 239, and 219. 






New CostCo Brush set






Newly organised shadows! My main palette (this might be wrong, cba to get up and look properly lol):
Row One - Dazzlelight, All That Glitters, Soft Brown, Expensive Pink, Amber Lights
Row Two - Soba, Patina, Smoke & Diamonds, Blackberry, Satin Taupe
Row Three - Twinks, Embark, Smut, Black Tied, Carbon






Palette Two:
Row One - Shroom, UD Mildew, Sprout, Sumptuous Olive, Greensmoke
Row Two - Vex, Bottle Green, Plumage, Flourishing, Scene
Row Three - Some UD shadow I can't remember the name of, Electra, Humid, Club, Beauty Marked






Palette Three:
Row One - Gorgeous Gold, some UD shadow, Freshwater, Electric Eel, Jewel Blue
Row Two - Newly Minted, Star Violet, Trax, Indian Ink, Contrast
Row Three - Blue Edge, Tete-a-tint






Quads:

Empty, Shadowy Lady, Spiced Chocolate, Pandomonium






Coastal Scents Neutral Palette, Two Sleek Palettes, MAC Blush Palette (Sunbasque, Mocha, Peachykeen I think, Dame, Strada, Plum Foolery)






Stila Convertible Colour 'Lillium', two NYX blushers, Stila Smudge Pot 'Bronze, Painterly p/p, Deep Brown p/m, Lollipop Lovin l/s, Girl About Town l/s






What I carry round in my MU bag daily! Diorshow Blackout, Collection 2000 concealer, Studio Finish, Studio fix, brush, tweezers, Hug Me l/s, Love Nectar l/s, Feline






Brush Cleanser, MSF Natural, Petticoat, Gleeful, Fix+, Nars Orgasm, Bronzing Powder, Sculpt and Shape






Whats in all my drawers!! 

On the top of them lives various things which you can kinda see, these are mostly Revlon colours:






Various bits:






Lip stuff:






Face stuff:






Various every day bits:






Random bits:






Pigment samples (more on the way!)






Eyeliners/mascaras etc:






Eyeshadows!!:






Various bits, CS palette, blush palettes, sleek palettes etc






Stuff I don't really use:






All my skincare :/ Seriously I use about... 3 things out of this..






Hair stuff... I have enough to sink a ship:






I bet you're thinking 'look at that mess', when in reality, I could migrate over to my beautiful antique dressing table, but I know I won't feel right doing my hair/make up there lol.






Hope you enjoyed the update!!










Original pictures:

This is its home..






All laid out, doesn't look that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Palette one...
Top Row:
Sprout, UD Mildew, Jewel Blue, Electric Eel, Blue Flame
Second Row:
Patina, Satin Taupe, Smoke & Diamonds, Empty, Electra
Third Row:
Shale, Greensmoke, Empty, Empty, Carbon






Palette two..
Top Row:
Dazzlelight, Nylon, Gorgeous Gold, Scene 1, Sushi Flower
Second Row:
Mythology, Trax, Star Violet, Twinks, Club
Third Row:
Print, Juxt, Newly Minted, Humid, Black Tied






Quad:
Sumptuous Olive, Embark

Beauty Marked e/s 

Pandamonium Quad






Delft paint pot, Blackground paintpot, Blacktrack fluidline






Vanilla p/m, Steel Blue p/m, Reflects Blackened Red, Studio Fix Fluid NW20/NC15 mix, Select Spf 15 NW20, Pearl CCB






Top row:
Strada blush, Peachykeen blush, Dame blush, Gleeful MSF blush, Mocha Blush, Golden bronzer
Bottom row:
Studio Fix Powder NW20, MSF Natural Pale Medium, Blot Powder, Sculpt & Shape






Eyeliners.. Prunellea, Feline Kohl Power, So There Jade & one i can't remember the name of, liquidlast liners, Heatherette Trio one, concealer... select i think? select concealer (green), prep & prime face, shadesticks just out of shot... crimsonaire, gracious me, pink couture
bottom row:
heatherette fleshpot, by degrees and intimindate slimshine, faux, sandy b, hug me, faux lipsticks, love nectar lustreglass, bare necessity dazzleglass






Pigment samples and brushes! I only have three MAC brushes, 217, 219 & 239






Now non-MAC! If you want to know what anything is just ask me... 






Bottom draw... stuff i don't really use...






Middle draw... stuff I kinda use haha...






A drawer in my dresser of old stuff that I very occasionally use...






This is why I don't have many MAC shadows!! I have enough other eyeshadows to sink a ship!







Lip stuff! 






Hope you enjoyed it, I'll update this in the future, especially with my Florida haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW! That's a big collection!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2008)

You have a lot of really nice stuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2008)

amazing collection :O love the variety of brands!


----------



## nunu (Sep 3, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 3, 2008)

hey! i agree with glam8babe, i like having a little bit of everything  dont get me wrong, i love MAC, but the cheaper brands are great for trying new colors and new formulas... I like investing in basics


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_hey! i agree with glam8babe, i like having a little bit of everything  dont get me wrong, i love MAC, but the cheaper brands are great for trying new colors and new formulas... I like investing in basics_

 
yeah deffo! i've been a make up fiend since i was about 12/13... i sometimes wonder how i acquired all of it haha, but i didnt discover mac until i was about 14/15 and haven't really been 'collecting' mac long, before i just bought the occasional bits and bots! oh well, what i've got does the job. i try and be quite conservative with my money and buy the stuff i actually will use, not buy just for the sake of having it etc.


----------



## Jot (Sep 4, 2008)

great collection x


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

wow! you actually have more than you think. A little bit of everything is always good!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 4, 2008)

wow great stuff.. really nice


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## dudeee (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice collection. I like how you have a variety of everything.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like all your shadows.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## tlc7788 (Sep 8, 2008)

feel lk screaming!!!! HOW I WISH I GOT TAT MUCH COLLECTION!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

That is an awesome collection!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

updated


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 15, 2008)

Great collectionenjoy it.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice collection. I love your dressing table!

What do you think of the Sleek iDivine palettes? I swatched some colours in Superdrug and was really impressed with the payoff. Do they have decent staying power? TIA!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Nice collection. I love your dressing table!

What do you think of the Sleek iDivine palettes? I swatched some colours in Superdrug and was really impressed with the payoff. Do they have decent staying power? TIA!_

 
I absolutely love them! I can't wait to get the other two. I can't really judge properly on staying power because I always either use Painterly or UDPP, but on top of those they stay just as well as MAC shadows


----------



## amber_j (Dec 20, 2008)

^ Thanks! I gave in to temptation and bought the Original, Storm and Jewels palettes using the Superdrug offer. Some of the colours seemed a lot more vibrant to me than MAC e/s - at least on my skin tone.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 23, 2008)

oh my gosh, no wonder you always have such wonderful fotd's hehee...i love your stuff!


----------



## leahmdav (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey great collection!

Where do you get your piggie samples?

= ]]


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 6, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Aug 6, 2009)

nice stuff, i want my collection to look like that one day... cute vanity too!

one question: what is that frog doing in the background? lol 
(or maybe it's a cow cuz he's white with blackish looking spots)


----------

